# Machine knit Ripple Afghan



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a baby afghan. I really like the ripple effect


----------



## rosalind_92505 (Mar 29, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

It's lovely! That lattice work effect is really pretty, and I agree with you, the ripple effect really makes it unique. Lovely job! The baby who gets to use this will really treasure it in years to come. 
Marge


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice I like the colors.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That's really pretty - and well done! :thumbup: I love the color combination!


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

rosalind_92505 said:


> very nice!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. Is it cotton?


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty love the colors together


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

no it is Bernet baby sport


KarlaHW said:


> Very nice. Is it cotton?


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very pretty, love the latching


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

The construction of the afghan is quite interesting. It looks really soft.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

very pretty well done i love the colours


----------



## biljana (May 29, 2013)

absolutely wonderful!!!!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Very pretty and great work. I might try this idea. There are 3 babies being expected this year and I have lots of baby sport.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Beautiful. There will be a happy family, because the parents will surely like it, too.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Your blanket is so lovely. Will you please share how you did it? How did you get the zigzags?


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Adorable. Nice job.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

How did you do that? I love it.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> How did you do that? I love it.


It was very simple. It is a knittery card which you can get from rocking horse farm or hope one comes up on eBay. It is card 179. It really is easy to do. When I get home today from church I am going to try it on my bulky


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

I like it!!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Very nice blanket.


----------



## Joy in the Morning (Oct 29, 2012)

Jeannie, we are working on the same ripple. With the bulky Nordic works well at a low tension. Your standard version is lovely and you did such a nice job with the short rowing! May I ask what tension and Km you used? We may be neighbors too (northern ID).


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Wow, that is lovely.


----------



## mahabeeb (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you do this on an electronic machine? I am pretty new to this and have a KH 930 which I am learning how to use.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128077;&#128077;&#128522;


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Joy in the Morning said:


> Jeannie, we are working on the same ripple. With the bulky Nordic works well at a low tension. Your standard version is lovely and you did such a nice job with the short rowing! May I ask what tension and Km you used? We may be neighbors too (northern ID).


I live in Nampa. I used my knitking kk98, at tension nine. The short rowing was done automatically with the use of the punch card. The yarn was bernet baby sport yarn.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

mahabeeb said:


> Can you do this on an electronic machine? I am pretty new to this and have a KH 930 which I am learning how to use.


Yes you can but it is a copyright punchcard. You could contact Carol at rocking horse farm and ask her about it for electronic machines


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> How did you do that? I love it.


I used a punchcard


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

This is beautiful, I'd like to try this on my bulky machine. Am I correct in guessing you have to do racking to get this effect?

Marg


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> This is beautiful, I'd like to try this on my bulky machine. Am I correct in guessing you have to do racking to get this effect?
> 
> Marg


No racking just use him punchcard179and it is automatic and yes you can do it on the ulky


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Do you have the 179 card or the 179W card?


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Do you have the 179 card or the 179W card?


The 179w card is for twelve stitch machines


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

179W is a 24 stitch card not 12
It is marked for Worsted weight(4 ply) yarn
Mine is also marked B for Brother 
B 179W

The needle set up on the bottom edge of the instructions also shows 24 needs in the pattern.

What I don't understand is why the card would work on a standard gauge machine and then need to be different to knit on a chunky machine.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Azzara said:


> 179W is a 24 stitch card not 12
> It is marked for Worsted weight(4 ply) yarn
> Mine is also marked B for Brother
> B 179W


Call the company and ask to be sure. I was told it was for twelve stitch. I could be wrong


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I have 179


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I might do that if no one on KP can explain it.
The card is a 24 stitch card.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Going through all my Knittery cards I see I have a fair number of cards marked with the W and marked for worsted weight yarn.
Nice for afghans I guess but confusing.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Going through all my Knittery cards I see I have a fair number of cards marked with the W and marked for worsted weight yarn.
> Nice for afghans I guess but confusing.


I wish their was a catalog of designs so we could look


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

They do have one but the price of it seemed high and put me off. They don't have anything online because of the time it would take to knit swatches of each card and get good photos.
I wonder if they sell many when people can't see what is available.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

Azzara said:


> They do have one but the price of it seemed high and put me off. They don't have anything online because of the time it would take to knit swatches of each card and get good photos.
> I wonder if they sell many when people can't see what is available.


I have no idea.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Azzara said:


> They do have one but the price of it seemed high and put me off. They don't have anything online because of the time it would take to knit swatches of each card and get good photos.
> I wonder if they sell many when people can't see what is available.


The Knittery didn't have swatches knit from all of their cards. Most of the cards are designs, and you can easily see how to use them. The exception would be the punchcards for trims, this afghan and the baby bootie. I bought most of mine from a printed flyer back in the 1980's. It's great that Rocking Horse Farm is making The Knittery cards available again.

About 10 years ago, a designer named Renda Kidwell transferred all of The Knittery punchcards to DesignAKnit format (pat). Renda retired, and no one is selling that book now. A loss for DAK users.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I wish there was somewhere to order them without paying so much for the booklet. I would buy a few more even though I have a lot now.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeannie D, congratulations, a lovely garment, you call it a (Baby Afghan), is this intended for a Baby, or just indicating that it is a bit smaller than full sized versions, which are often very long. I know this sounds a naive question, but if it is intended for a Baby, (and it probably is), I am concerned that a Babies Fingers might become Trapped in the Lattice spaces. You must be very pleased with this gorgeous Afghan. If it is quite small it would look really good on a large Doll, just a thought. From, Susan, Hertfordshire, U.K.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I crochet for babies alot which has larger holes then this with no issues. This is done on the standard guage machine, so I do intend it for a baby. In all my years I have never had a baby get their fingers caught.



quill-ws said:


> Jeannie D, congratulations, a lovely garment, you call it a (Baby Afghan), is this intended for a Baby, or just indicating that it is a bit smaller than full sized versions, which are often very long. I know this sounds a naive question, but if it is intended for a Baby, (and it probably is), I am concerned that a Babies Fingers might become Trapped in the Lattice spaces. You must be very pleased with this gorgeous Afghan. If it is quite small it would look really good on a large Doll, just a thought. From, Susan, Hertfordshire, U.K.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Azzara said:


> I wish there was somewhere to order them without paying so much for the booklet. I would buy a few more even though I have a lot now.


Maybe we should ask Rocking Horse to post pictures on their website.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I called them about 4 weeks ago and asked but they said the had no plans to do that. Swatches would take too much time and trouble to make and post. Of course no one would buy cards from them if they posted the pictures of the cards online. People would just punch their own.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to have one of the old catalogs and we ordered from it just fine. I suspect that is what the new one I ordered will be like. I wonder if they plan to come up with something for the computerized machines.


----------



## quill-ws (Jul 30, 2014)

Jeannie D, I am pleased to read your answer, (that babies have never caught their fingers in items you have made them). I hope you were not offended by my post, it was not intended. From, Susan, U.K.


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Fabulous


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

My card reader has died. Is there any way this could be done without a punch card?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

malfrench said:


> My card reader has died. Is there any way this could be done without a punch card?


Short answer, Yes it could be.
Anything that is done with a card reader can be done by hand selecting the needles. That is what a card reader does, it selects needles.

This pattern is long (98 rows) and it is one of the longest cards I own. It is copywrite to Rocking Horse Farms so you would need to buy the card to work from. It boggles my mind to look at the card and try to imagine doing that by hand selection.

What brand of machine do you have and what is wrong with your card reader?


----------



## hair (Feb 10, 2012)

Okay now that's absolutely amazing, but how did you do it? What knitting machine did you use? Is it a punch card, if so I want it!&#128515;


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

hair said:


> Okay now that's absolutely amazing, but how did you do it? What knitting machine did you use? Is it a punch card, if so I want it!😃


I did it on a kk98 punchcard machine and it is done with punchcard 179 from rocking horse farm.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful baby blanket. I love the colors and the design.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

Azzara said:


> Short answer, Yes it could be.
> Anything that is done with a card reader can be done by hand selecting the needles. That is what a card reader does, it selects needles.
> 
> This pattern is long (98 rows) and it is one of the longest cards I own. It is copywrite to Rocking Horse Farms so you would need to buy the card to work from. It boggles my mind to look at the card and try to imagine doing that by hand selection


Marcia Hauser has a free pattern on her site that is very similar. She made it for an electronic machine. Since you only cast on 20 stitches, you could punch a card, or hand select the needles. http://marciahauser.tripod.com/page35.html


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! Nice job.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Really like your color combination. Great work.


----------



## Moiria (Jul 14, 2014)

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT " WONDERFUL PATTERN " PLEASE ??


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a punchcard 179 from rocking horse farms http://home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm/
Follow the instructions that come with the punchcard. It is automatic.



Moiria said:


> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT " WONDERFUL PATTERN " PLEASE ??


----------



## Moiria (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeannie D said:


> It is a punchcard 179 from rocking horse farms http://home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm/
> Follow the instructions that come with the punchcard. It is automatic.


 :-D Thank you so very much !!!!!!!!!!! Moiria


----------



## Moiria (Jul 14, 2014)

Jeannie D said:


> It is a punchcard 179 from rocking horse farms http://home.earthlink.net/~rhfarm/
> Follow the instructions that come with the punchcard. It is automatic.


 :-D Thank you so very much !!!!!!!!!!! Moiria


----------

